# Heidi and Hannah - 11 weeks old



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Just a few pics of our 2 baby girls this past weekend.











Daddy's little girl, Hannah.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And my baby, Heidi.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG Cuteness overload!!
these pics are so giving me puppy fever


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

If Eris is not carrying the I litter, it would be OK for you to let me take Heidi home....just so you know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ohhhh..someday i want one of those Wildhaus pups! Someday....


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

They are both beautiful! They make me want a little sister for Benny. I gotta stop looking!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

CUTE!!!! Some of the cutest pup pics I have ever seen! They both look like they have awesome focus!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

They are both adorable but Heidi....


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

too cute for words!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my they are cuties!!! Love Heidi!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

The dynamic duo look great Chris!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Has Hannah been working out at the gym? She is pretty buff!! They are both gorgeous and I love their names!! I like how you set up your website to look at past litters, cool.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

They are both looking great Chris, but ummmm isn't Heidi defective? Neither sable nor black.







How can you handle that color change.









They are both adorable.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Both have that "intensity" in their little devil eyes...LOL. They look great.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they are both sooooo cute!!

I love the pics of Hannah, with her mouth open, the next one where she tucks her butt and the next looks like someone grabbed her in the butt and she's "off" LOL...


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sooooooo cute


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*** heart melting into gooey puddle ***

Just too sweet! The level of cuteness and unique personality is just off the charts. 

They both look so full of spunk and fire, what dream puppies! But I have to admit that I'm partial to Hannah . . . something about her screams "I'm BAD!!! and I'm PROUD of it!!" LOL, gotta love that attitude!


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Kpe fortuneate you are to have bred two such gorgeous pups. I know the amoun t of work that goes into producing a litter of nice pups. Congratulations on your hard work. Would really love Hannah for my son's dog. Best of luck with them.

julies'omom


----------



## Julie'somom (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay, I do know how to spell "how". (As in "how forunate")

sorry.

julies'omom


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmm...forunate is spelled fortunate...does that help







?


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

they are too stinking cute!!!! Great pictures!!!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

SO sweet! Is Heidi bicolor? Or will she probably lighten?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What great pics! I love their intensity, and agree w/ ruq, 
how ya gonna handle the black n tan??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! We're having a blast with these little girls, though they are definitely keeping the humans and big dogs in the house all on our toes.











> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI'm partial to Hannah . . . something about her screams "I'm BAD!!! and I'm PROUD of it!!" LOL, gotta love that attitude!


LOL.. that actually sums her up very well.












> Originally Posted By: AmaruqThey are both looking great Chris, but ummmm isn't Heidi defective? Neither sable nor black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












It's hard, but we had pretty slim pickin's on the girls with 3 of the 6 (and all of my *dark* sables!) being hairballs. <pout>

Oh well, I don't mind black/tans, especially dark ones like Heidi should be. Haven't had a black/tan in a few years, so I guess it's time to shake things up a bit.. not that sables and blacks could ever be boring. 

Besides, I'm loving her personality and attitude so much she could probably be purple and pink polk-a-dots and I wouldn't really care.











> Originally Posted By: cassadee7Is Heidi bicolor? Or will she probably lighten?


No, she's a black/tan, not a bi-color. She'll lighten a bit as she matures but she'll still be a dark blanket black/tan.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ohhh, is there a future of lots of dark blanket pups in Wildhaus' future?? Maybe by next year?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

They are adorable Chris!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Absolutely precious, love the snow on the tip of Hannah's nose.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

The eyes.....they have such wonderfully expressive eyes. Where's Hadyn?!!!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

I love the head on Heidi. Looks very impressive. Both are adorable.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66 Where's Hadyn?!!!


Happily gnawing a bone in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Canadians really seem to be scooping up those Wild Pups.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Too cute! I can barely handle it.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

OMG








That is wonderful. I wub his green ear!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08ohhhh..someday i want one of those Wildhaus pups! Someday....


I second this. I feel like everyone around here has one but me and that little Heidi is about as cute as they come!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww they are too cute.







And I have that exact same yellow toy, or at least did until Akbar thought it was funny to actually eat it when mommy wasn't looking...


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

They are sooooooooo beautiful!!!!! I sure they are keeping you on your toes!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome puppies. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqCanadians really seem to be scooping up those Wild Pups.


It's the Call of the Wild . . .


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

very cute pups and photos - love the open mouth shots of Hannah esp!

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a kindof curious question...
as a breeder when/how do you decide to keep back a pup..and two at once??!! Were they both especially special? right timing? Just curious
Can't wait to watch these lil ones grow up


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

ADORABLE!

I just realized that I keep looking at this thread but haven't responded.. duh!

Oh, and I have high hopes (fingers, toes and eyes crossed) that in the next couple of years I will be begging Chris for another puppy to come flying across to Canadain border.. lol.. possibly female, dark sable, future agility champ.??? just saying... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Awwww...2 cutie-pie pups







Can't wait to see and hear more about them!


----------

